# Hoyt Powermax for new bow hunter



## Jessiper85 (Jan 13, 2016)

I am brand new to bow hunting and ordered a Hoyt Powermax to start with. Didn't want to drop a pension on one and not enjoy it, but didn't want a youth bow either. Anyone have any experience with the powermax? I tried it, the Hoyt Ignition, and Bowtech Carbon Rose before deciding. It just felt so much better in the hand, and was the smoothest draw at 40# of the three to me. I can't wait to pick it up Saturday. The hubby didn't say a word as I tried each out and on the way home he asked which I chose. He was excited that I chose the same one he did. (I think he just wants to use it instead of his heavy New Breed Genetix, lol) I've got a long way to go before season starts, but look forward to trying something new.


----------



## Jessiper85 (Jan 13, 2016)

Actually just looked up specs on his bow and it's not even but a tenth of a # heavier bare than the Powermax. The one I shot was the package deal and it seemed lighter than his to both of us.


----------



## turkeygirl (Aug 13, 2006)

I shot a Hoyt Defiant 34 today...real nice bow. Deciding between that or the Defiant that is 30" ATA.


----------

